# 2008 System Six 4



## thekidd (Apr 4, 2009)

*2008 System Six 4---update with pictures*

i'am on the verge of buying one with 294 miles on the odometer , it has the Sram Rival gruppo, this will be my first "carbon" bike ,but i do understand it does have Aluminum stays,and from the reviews i have read it is a great rider ! so the purchase might happen within the next few days! let me know your thoughts are on this ride.thanks for the input be it good or bad http://www.bikepedia.com/QuickBike/...&Brand=Cannondale&Model=SystemSix+4&Type=bike


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Do it one of the best Cannondale bike ever produce and you won't regret it, System is stiff & solid acceleration in incredible on alum chain stay.


----------



## thekidd (Apr 4, 2009)

zamboni said:


> Do it one of the best Cannondale bike ever produce and you won't regret it, System is stiff & solid acceleration in incredible on alum chain stay.


thanks zamboni, i have read nothing but great reviews in this bike, i have been kicking this bike around or a Specialized Tarmac around with 105 gruppo for 200 cheaper but a year or two older,and so far the SystemSix is looking good!


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

I had a size 50cm bike with Campy Record triple & pedals weighted a little over 16lbs.


----------



## thekidd (Apr 4, 2009)

S-W-E-E-T- RIDE!!!


----------



## aengbretson (Sep 17, 2009)

I have a 2007 System Six 3 (Ultegra). I love it. Absolutely love it. It weighs 18.2 lbs, size 56, heavy pedals, steel cages, computer, HR monitor, rear knog frog light ... no weight weenie parts at all.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

whats the story on that stem?



zamboni said:


> I had a size 50cm bike with Campy Record triple & pedals weighted a little over 16lbs.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

I ran two computers set up on my bike, Ciclosport HAC4 on stem & Campy Ergo on the front.


----------



## thekidd (Apr 4, 2009)

beginning to feel like a kid at Christmas! looking at it and riding it Wednesday around noon.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

thekidd said:


> beginning to feel like a kid at Christmas! looking at it and riding it Wednesday around noon.



Did you get the bike ?


----------



## thekidd (Apr 4, 2009)

*....................*

.............


----------



## thekidd (Apr 4, 2009)

zamboni said:


> Did you get the bike ?


yep sure did ,got it home around 4:00 ,after i went to get some new tires and bartape,the red tires and red tape that was on it was to RED for me, i'am trying to go with the factory look,i did get the new tires mounted ,also put a quick coat of wax on it, i did take it for a few runs for half a block to make sure it felt right man this thing is F-A-S-T & L-I-G-H-T !!! all that's left is a good wrapping of the bars,i'll post a few picks in a day or so,


----------



## aengbretson (Sep 17, 2009)

Congrats! You'll love this bike


----------



## thekidd (Apr 4, 2009)

aengbretson said:


> Congrats! You'll love this bike


 thanks! its my first Cannondale and my first carbon ride and my first Sram components!(wow alot of first in that sentence) , i have rode steel and aluminum for years , i let my Look pedals go with my last bike (07' Lemond ), so i'am looking around for a new set up , i was kicking around Speedplays, but i have heard more negatives than positives on them


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

The new Shimano is pretty good.


----------



## thekidd (Apr 4, 2009)

i did go with the Shimano's thanks for the advice:thumbsup: Finally a picture or two !


----------



## thekidd (Apr 4, 2009)

this thing is CRAZY FAST !


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Enjoy your new ride.


----------



## thekidd (Apr 4, 2009)

took three spacer's out plus flip the stem.


----------



## thekidd (Apr 4, 2009)

........


----------



## AvantDale (Dec 26, 2008)

Slam that stem!


----------



## thekidd (Apr 4, 2009)




----------

